# Your dream destinations



## Saigon

Given the money and given the time - where in the world do you most dream of going?

Zamzibar, Mauritius, Paris or Jersualem...where would you most like to spend your next vacation?


----------



## waltky

I had a dream the other night...

... dat I was in So. Africa.


----------



## NoNukes

My dream destination is always Amsterdam. Love the people and the atmosphere.


----------



## jillian

I had always wanted to go to Paris. I'd been to a lot of other places. I finally got Paris last summer.

It exceeded expectations... which was the best part of the trip.


----------



## NoNukes

jillian said:


> I had always wanted to go to Paris. I'd been to a lot of other places. I finally got Paris last summer.
> 
> It exceeded expectations... which was the best part of the trip.



Paris is an incredibly beautiful city.


----------



## jillian

NoNukes said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had always wanted to go to Paris. I'd been to a lot of other places. I finally got Paris last summer.
> 
> It exceeded expectations... which was the best part of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris is an incredibly beautiful city.
Click to expand...


it really is. we stayed at a hotel opposite the tuilleries and could walk to the louvre and the champs elysee. the scale and grandeur  was phenomenal. but more than anything, i'd always heard that parisians are rude... snotty... don't like americans. and we were treated so well. everywhere we went, people went out of their way to help us and try to communicate even if my french and their english were both bad.

best food, too. at one point, we found a cafe on the river just across the bridge from notre dame, and sat there having the most wonderful meal and watching people go by.


----------



## Saigon

Jillian - 

I LOVE Paris too - although I guess most people do! 

The funny thing is that they have this reputation for being so rude. My French is terrible, but I've always got good service there, and to me they are no ruder than people in any other big city.


----------



## Saigon

NoNukes said:


> My dream destination is always Amsterdam. Love the people and the atmosphere.



It is totally unique. I'm never entirely sure what I think of it - but there is nowhere else like it at all.


----------



## jillian

Saigon said:


> Jillian -
> 
> I LOVE Paris too - although I guess most people do!
> 
> The funny thing is that they have this reputation for being so rude. My French is terrible, but I've always got good service there, and to me they are no ruder than people in any other big city.



i suspect a lot of it depends on how you approach people when you're a visitor in their country.


----------



## Saigon

waltky said:


> I had a dream the other night...
> 
> ... dat I was in So. Africa.



You could do a lot worse.

People tend to fixate on the crime in Jo'burg, but it really is a country of immense beauty. Amazing people, great food, and a fascinating (if turbulent) history.

I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## BecauseIKnow

I want to go to Saudi Arabia for religious reasons. And I want to see Germany, I don't have a big thing for Europe though. But I know I'm going to Gaza this summer.


----------



## editec

What totally astounded me when I livited Paris in 72, was the fact that it looked much like I'd imagined it would look.

Not sure it still does though.  Skyscrapers exist there now that weren't there back then.

But I too, found the French to be excellent hosts.


----------



## Skull Pilot

My wife and I are currently planning an African Safari.

We want to  go in the next 3 years before we turn 50.

I'm thinking it will be a month long trip


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Id visit archaeological sites the world over: Baalbek, Alexandria, Sacsayhuaman


----------



## jillian

editec said:


> What totally astounded me when I livited Paris in 72, was the fact that it looked much like I'd imagined it would look.
> 
> Not sure it still does though.  Skyscrapers exist there now that weren't there back then.
> 
> But I too, found the French to be excellent hosts.



It looked exactly like I thought it would.

Totally agree about them hosting.

I hope to go back.


----------



## jillian

CrusaderFrank said:


> Id visit archaeological sites the world over: Baalbek, Alexandria, Sacsayhuaman



Nice. 

You should go on a dig in Israel. You'd have a blast.


----------



## Saigon

Skull Pilot said:


> My wife and I are currently planning an African Safari.
> 
> We want to  go in the next 3 years before we turn 50.
> 
> I'm thinking it will be a month long trip



Wonderful idea - and in a month you have time to see a huge amount. 

I always recommend Namibia (Estosha) and South Africa (Kruger) as the best places to see big animals, but with a month you could also do something like the waterland at Okavango in Botswana. 

Free free to message me if you need any info.


----------



## Saigon

CrusaderFrank said:


> Id visit archaeological sites the world over: Baalbek, Alexandria, Sacsayhuaman



Baalbek is wonderful; Alexandria there isn't a lot to see these days. Syria's Palmyra is probably the best of the old Roman cities, but this might not be the best time to go there!


----------



## Sunshine

Saigon said:


> Given the money and given the time - where in the world do you most dream of going?
> 
> Zamzibar, Mauritius, Paris or Jersualem...where would you most like to spend your next vacation?



I have already been to both, China and Egypt.  I am on a medication pump and it is no longer advisable for me to go international.   AND our safety is not expected off shore.
But there are still a lot of places in THIS country  I've never seen,  Yellowstone, Yosemite.  You know, all those places that Ansel Adams found so photogenic.  Also, California wine country, Bug Sur, the Rockies.


----------



## NoNukes

Saigon said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dream destination is always Amsterdam. Love the people and the atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is totally unique. I'm never entirely sure what I think of it - but there is nowhere else like it at all.
Click to expand...


My wife and I love to walk in big cities, and Ansterdam is one of our favorites, the markets, the shops, the architecture, just everything about it. I especially like going to concerts at the Club Paradiso, an excellent venue. If you are a beer drinker, having a Heineken in Amsterdam is as good as having a Guiness in Dublin. And of course, being able to legally go into a coffee shop and have a smoke just takes the cake.


----------



## Saigon

I do love beer - but would never order a Heineken when there are so many stunning Dutch and Belgian beers on tap. 

I love those Trappist beers - they are completely unique. And often 8% alcohol, as well!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?


----------



## Saigon

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?



I haven't - and I'd love to go there as well. For me they and the Maldives are once in a lifetime places. Both expensive, but both must also be stunning. One drawback is the costs, though, a couple of people I know who have been have spents thousands.


----------



## Unkotare

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?




Better get there quickly. They won't be there for too much longer.


----------



## Skull Pilot

On a less exotic note I would love to do another backpacking trip through Glacier National Park.


----------



## Saigon

Skull Pilot said:


> On a less exotic note I would love to do another backpacking trip through Glacier National Park.



That sounds fairly exotic to me! 

Being up in the glaciers is a world away from what I guess most of us experience in our daly life. 

I love hiking and mountains - but in Finland we have enough snow I don't need to see it when I go on holiday!


----------



## Skull Pilot

Saigon said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a less exotic note I would love to do another backpacking trip through Glacier National Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fairly exotic to me!
> 
> Being up in the glaciers is a world away from what I guess most of us experience in our daly life.
> 
> I love hiking and mountains - but in Finland we have enough snow I don't need to see it when I go on holiday!
Click to expand...


My wife and I hiked the entire norther border of the park. 65 miles in 7 days.  It was one of the most beautiful places I have ever been.

We slept in places like this every night


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Saigon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't - and I'd love to go there as well. For me they and the Maldives are once in a lifetime places. Both expensive, but both must also be stunning. One drawback is the costs, though, a couple of people I know who have been have spents thousands.
Click to expand...


Thousands for a vaca isnt that bad. I would say our most expensive trip was two weeks in Jamaica at around $9000.00
 Hell you cant get airfare for two for less then 2000.00 unless you find a good deal. And we found that a week in Florida is far more expensive then a week in Jamaica even with higher airfare. Although thats starting to change as Jamaica gets more popular. When we first started going 15 years ago you could get a two lobster dinner for 10 bucks and a Redstripe for less then a buck.
Prices are now almost even with the US as far as food and adult beverages go,but hotels are still much cheaper.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a less exotic note I would love to do another backpacking trip through Glacier National Park.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds fairly exotic to me!
> 
> Being up in the glaciers is a world away from what I guess most of us experience in our daly life.
> 
> I love hiking and mountains - but in Finland we have enough snow I don't need to see it when I go on holiday!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My wife and I hiked the entire norther border of the park. 65 miles in 7 days.  It was one of the most beautiful places I have ever been.
> 
> We slept in places like this every night
Click to expand...


Nice!! 
 It sucks getting older. I love places like that but it's getting tough to hike them.


----------



## Saigon

WereWeGo - 

I'm very much a budget traveller. I usually spend around &#8364;60 a day, and can generally get an airfare for about &#8364;700. So 4 - 5 weeks travel usually sets me back about &#8364;3000. Then again, I go to shitholes, so they tend to be a bit cheaper!

For the Maldives I think you're about right with US$9K or so.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Unkotare said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get there quickly. They won't be there for too much longer.
Click to expand...


Pretty sure they'll be there long after I'm gone.


----------



## Saigon

> It was one of the most beautiful places I have ever been.



That is gorgeous - reminds me of South Island, New Zealand, actually.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Saigon said:


> WereWeGo -
> 
> I'm very much a budget traveller. I usually spend around 60 a day, and can generally get an airfare for about 700. So 4 - 5 weeks travel usually sets me back about 3000. Then again, I go to shitholes, so they tend to be a bit cheaper!
> 
> For the Maldives I think you're about right with US$9K or so.



You guys must have more free time. lol
I'm retired and the wife gets six weeks a year. She's lucky to take three of them. And no way would they allow her to be gone more then two weeks at a time.
If I could hit the road for 4-5 weeks I would definitely stay in more modest digs.
But when you're trying to squeeze in all the relaxing you can in a week or two you spend as much as you can afford. In other words...alcohol,calorie and "party material" limits go out the window.


----------



## Saigon

HWGA - 

I am very fortunate, because I'm self-employed. There is an element of work in travel because I generally try and produce 4 stories per summer, but it's mainly holiday. But I decide where to go and how long to go for. Standard holidays in Finland are 5 weeks anyway, though, so it isn't unusual.


----------



## Unkotare

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better get there quickly. They won't be there for too much longer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pretty sure they'll be there long after I'm gone.
Click to expand...



Maybe not too much longer than that.


----------



## sfcalifornia

jillian said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had always wanted to go to Paris. I'd been to a lot of other places. I finally got Paris last summer.
> 
> It exceeded expectations... which was the best part of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris is an incredibly beautiful city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it really is. we stayed at a hotel opposite the tuilleries and could walk to the louvre and the champs elysee. the scale and grandeur  was phenomenal. but more than anything, i'd always heard that parisians are rude... snotty... don't like americans. and we were treated so well. everywhere we went, people went out of their way to help us and try to communicate even if my french and their english were both bad.
> 
> best food, too. at one point, we found a cafe on the river just across the bridge from notre dame, and sat there having the most wonderful meal and watching people go by.
Click to expand...

Wow!!

I'm so glad to hear you had the same experience.  Parisians get an awfully bad rap.  I spent New Year's there last year and it had been awhile since my last visit.  _I was blown away_ at how friendly and accommodating Parisians were.  My friend and I noticed every day. 

I've been to that cafe on the other side of the Seine (there's lots, I know.  Wouldn't it be funny if we were at the same one?).  There is nothing more magical than sitting on the Seine in the summer, watching the full moon rise over Notre Dame while sipping wine with friends, eating the best food in the world and watching the world go by.  Life really doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Unkotare

"Best food in the world"?


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> Jillian -
> 
> I LOVE Paris too - although I guess most people do!
> 
> The funny thing is that they have this reputation for being so rude. My French is terrible, but I've always got good service there, and to me they are no ruder than people in any other big city.



I've always joked, you haven't lived a full life until you've been thrown out of something by the French.  One time long ago, a friend of mine and I got into a HUGE screaming fight with a hotel owner in Paris and at the end, it was mutually agreed there was no way in hell we were going to stay one more minute there.  Admittedly, all parties involved handled the situation poorly and I'll regret my behavior forever.

When I happen to bump into an asshole while traveling, I remind myself not to judge an entire city or country just because I had a bad experience with someone that day.  Sometimes you have the bad luck to run into two or three assholes in a day but let's face it, there are plenty of assholes living in your own home town, right?


----------



## sfcalifornia

Unkotare said:


> "Best food in the world"?



LOL 

I've been all over the world many times over and I can safely say:  The French know how to _cook_!!


----------



## Unkotare

Well, the French like to think so.


----------



## sfcalifornia

HereWeGoAgain said:


> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?



Hi HWGA.

I went to the Seychelles about 15 years ago and I have to say my experience wasn't entirely a good one but I think it might have been because of a few chance circumstances.  The islands themselves are stunning.  It is expensive for sure but any island nation is going to be because they have to import everything.  I was taking anti-malaria medicine at the time (not necessary for the Seychelles but we were coming in from Africa) and anyone who has taken this stuff knows it makes you go completely psycho!!  LOL I'll _ never _ take that stuff again!

I know I just wrote a post about not judging an entire nation based on the attitudes of a few but unfortunately on more than a few instances , we just didn't get a warm, fuzzy hospitable feeling from the folks there.  One hotel owner wouldn't let us store our luggage for half a day after we checked out.  We wanted to spend the afternoon on the beach before taking a boat to another island.  Subsequently we had to drag our bags to the beach.  After dozing off under a palm tree, I woke up to find someone rifling through our bags and he stole my friend's wallet.  

Don't let any of this deter you though.  If it has been your dream to go to the Seychelles then by all means go.  If I went again, I would:

1) not be high on malaria medicine
2) not leave luggage laying around for petty thieves to find (that one is common sense....we just let our guard down)
3) I might redesign the trip so that we cruise through and around the Seychelles instead of staying on each island in hotels.  

Hit me up if you want more info.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> HWGA -
> 
> I am very fortunate, because I'm self-employed. There is an element of work in travel because I generally try and produce 4 stories per summer, but it's mainly holiday. But I decide where to go and how long to go for. Standard holidays in Finland are 5 weeks anyway, though, so it isn't unusual.



Hi Saigon!

It's sounds more and more like you and I have a very similar life!  I too am self employed and I realize how fortunate I am to be able to take about three months off each year to travel around wherever I want to go.  I've been doing this for about 20 years now and I don't see that changing any time soon!!

Admittedly, other than Copenhagen, I have not spent any time in Scandinavia!  I'll have to work on that!


----------



## Saigon

SFCalifornia - 

Wow, that is great. We must swap travel plans - it would be great to meet up for a beer somewhere sometime! 

My main trip this year will be Senegal and The Gambia in July/August, and before that Croatia for the EU celebtrations. 

Scandinavia is worth a trip - Copenhagen is probably my favourite city, but Stockholm is gorgeous, and there is a lot to see and experience out in the wilderness and mountains. It also links well with St Petersburg, which is spectacular!


----------



## Unkotare

sfcalifornia said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HWGA.
> 
> I went to the Seychelles about 15 years ago and I have to say my experience wasn't entirely a good one but I think it might have been because of a few chance circumstances.  The islands themselves are stunning.  It is expensive for sure but any island nation is going to be because they have to import everything.  I was taking anti-malaria medicine at the time (not necessary for the Seychelles but we were coming in from Africa) and anyone who has taken this stuff knows it makes you go completely psycho!!  LOL I'll _ never _ take that stuff again!
> 
> I know I just wrote a post about not judging an entire nation based on the attitudes of a few but unfortunately on more than a few instances , we just didn't get a warm, fuzzy hospitable feeling from the folks there.  One hotel owner wouldn't let us store our luggage for half a day after we checked out.  We wanted to spend the afternoon on the beach before taking a boat to another island.  Subsequently we had to drag our bags to the beach.  After dozing off under a palm tree, I woke up to find someone rifling through our bags and he stole my friend's wallet.
> 
> Don't let any of this deter you though.  If it has been your dream to go to the Seychelles then by all means go.  If I went again, I would:
> 
> 1) not be high on malaria medicine
> 2) not leave luggage laying around for petty thieves to find (that one is common sense....we just let our guard down)
> 3) I might redesign the trip so that we cruise through and around the Seychelles instead of staying on each island in hotels.
> 
> Hit me up if you want more info.
Click to expand...



Aren't all those things your own fault rather than that of the people on the Seychelles?


----------



## Saigon

> we just didn't get a warm, fuzzy hospitable feeling from the folks there.



It's amazing how often this is really the defining factor in our overall impression of a place. 

Even in magnificently beautiful places, I sometimes get the impression that the people I meet would prefer tourists left them alone, and particularly in areas with a lot of tourism, maybe they just see tourists as numbers. They also know people will keep coming, and don't feel they need to ensure guests enjoy their trip. A hotel not letting you leave your bags there after checkout is a great example of that - it costs them nothing, and a nicer response might have really improved your take on the hotel. 

Other places, people go to such effort to be welcoming, and it really transforms the experience entirely.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Unkotare said:


> sfcalifornia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to say the Seychelles Islands. Anybody been?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi HWGA.
> 
> I went to the Seychelles about 15 years ago and I have to say my experience wasn't entirely a good one but I think it might have been because of a few chance circumstances.  The islands themselves are stunning.  It is expensive for sure but any island nation is going to be because they have to import everything.  I was taking anti-malaria medicine at the time (not necessary for the Seychelles but we were coming in from Africa) and anyone who has taken this stuff knows it makes you go completely psycho!!  LOL I'll _ never _ take that stuff again!
> 
> I know I just wrote a post about not judging an entire nation based on the attitudes of a few but unfortunately on more than a few instances , we just didn't get a warm, fuzzy hospitable feeling from the folks there.  One hotel owner wouldn't let us store our luggage for half a day after we checked out.  We wanted to spend the afternoon on the beach before taking a boat to another island.  Subsequently we had to drag our bags to the beach.  After dozing off under a palm tree, I woke up to find someone rifling through our bags and he stole my friend's wallet.
> 
> Don't let any of this deter you though.  If it has been your dream to go to the Seychelles then by all means go.  If I went again, I would:
> 
> 1) not be high on malaria medicine
> 2) not leave luggage laying around for petty thieves to find (that one is common sense....we just let our guard down)
> 3) I might redesign the trip so that we cruise through and around the Seychelles instead of staying on each island in hotels.
> 
> Hit me up if you want more info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't all those things your own fault rather than that of the people on the Seychelles?
Click to expand...

Where did I say they weren't?  Because of my experience there, those changes I listed are the things I would do in order to _possibly_ have a better experience next time.  The only thing I can't change is the attitude of the people who live there.


----------



## sfcalifornia

Saigon said:


> SFCalifornia -
> 
> Wow, that is great. We must swap travel plans - *it would be great to meet up for a beer somewhere sometime!*
> 
> My main trip this year will be Senegal and The Gambia in July/August, and before that Croatia for the EU celebtrations.
> 
> Scandinavia is worth a trip - Copenhagen is probably my favourite city, but Stockholm is gorgeous, and there is a lot to see and experience out in the wilderness and mountains. It also links well with St Petersburg, which is spectacular!



I look forward to that a lot!!  When I make my way to Helsinki in any event, I'll let you know for sure.  I have a feeling the two of us could spend hours talking about our experiences.

All of Scandinavia is on my bucket list in fact.  I want to do a two month tour around all three countries.  And I've always wanted to stay at the Ice Hotel.  That sounds really cool.  I don't know if it's possible to tour the facilities or even get close to it but I'd be interested in going to the Seed Vault in Norway too.

Croatia-- beautiful country!  I liked Dubrovnik a lot but one of the best things I've ever seen in all my years was Plitvice Lakes National Park.  You must go there if you haven't been there yet.  It blew my mind!


----------



## earlycuyler

Saigon said:


> Given the money and given the time - where in the world do you most dream of going?
> 
> Zamzibar, Mauritius, Paris or Jersualem...where would you most like to spend your next vacation?



Australia to hunt Asian water buffalo with my bow. Then, on the way home, a stop in Hawaii for some pigs and fishing. Or, just a trip to Easter Island.


----------



## Saigon

Easter Island would be great, I'm sure. Damn hard to get to, though!


----------



## Esmeralda

jillian said:


> NoNukes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had always wanted to go to Paris. I'd been to a lot of other places. I finally got Paris last summer.
> 
> It exceeded expectations... which was the best part of the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris is an incredibly beautiful city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it really is. we stayed at a hotel opposite the tuilleries and could walk to the louvre and the champs elysee. the scale and grandeur  was phenomenal. but more than anything, i'd always heard that parisians are rude... snotty... don't like americans. and we were treated so well. everywhere we went, people went out of their way to help us and try to communicate even if my french and their english were both bad.
> 
> best food, too. at one point, we found a cafe on the river just across the bridge from notre dame, and sat there having the most wonderful meal and watching people go by.
Click to expand...


I was in Paris for two weeks over the Christmas/New Years holidays.  I've been to Paris several times before. I have never found the French or Parisians to be rude.  This time was no different.  Everyone was very nice to me, very pleasant and helpful.  

My next travel experience will be Portugal. I'll be there for 2 months this summer.    I was there last year for a week and decided to go back and spend more time there.

As far as saying where I dream of going, it's very hard to say. It would be much easier to say where I have no desire to go because I pretty much want to go everywhere.  I travel a lot.


----------



## Saigon

Portugal is lovely, and there really is a lot to do there. Two months is a long time, but I doubt you'll be bored!


----------



## Unkotare

Saigon said:


> Portugal is lovely, and there really is a lot to do there. Two months is a long time, but I doubt you'll be bored!






Two months is a very short time to really get to know a place, but a good amount of time for a vacation.


----------



## Esmeralda

Unkotare said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal is lovely, and there really is a lot to do there. Two months is a long time, but I doubt you'll be bored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two months is a very short time to really get to know a place, but a good amount of time for a vacation.
Click to expand...


Ah, come on, admit it. You're both dying of jealousy.  I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.


----------



## editec

Saigon said:


> Given the money and given the time - where in the world do you most dream of going?
> 
> Zamzibar, Mauritius, Paris or Jersualem...where would you most like to spend your next vacation?



Given unlimited funds and time it's not going to some specific destination that would interest me,so much... as the GOING, itself.

If I had unlimited money I doubt I'd own much at all.  

Owning chattel is something that one does because one is too poor NOT to own a lot of stuff.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.






You will be _staying_ there for two months, not "living there." Really getting to know a place and its people takes longer than two months, but it's a real good start. Certainly better than the drive-by bus tour. I don't suppose many visitors have the luxury of staying so long. I agree with your idea to pick a spot and hunker down rather than running around just seeing how many pictures you can take. And hell yes I'm jealous! I've long been interested in visiting Portugual. I've heard there is great seafood.


----------



## Unkotare

editec said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given the money and given the time - where in the world do you most dream of going?
> 
> Zamzibar, Mauritius, Paris or Jersualem...where would you most like to spend your next vacation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given unlimited funds and time it's not going to some specific destination that would interest me,so much... as the GOING, itself.
> 
> If I had unlimited money I doubt I'd own much at all.
> 
> Owning chattel is something that one does because one is too poor NOT to own a lot of stuff.
Click to expand...


Oh brother...   


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSvJaYxRoB4]Picard Facepalm - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Unkotare said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be _staying_ there for two months, not "living there." Really getting to know a place and its people takes longer than two months, but it's a real good start. Certainly better than the drive-by bus tour. I don't suppose many visitors have the luxury of staying so long. I agree with your idea to pick a spot and hunker down rather than running around just seeing how many pictures you can take. And hell yes I'm jealous! I've long been interested in visiting Portugual. I've heard there is great seafood.
Click to expand...


I will be living there like anyone else is living there, though for a short time.  But amongst the real folks day in and day out.  I've done this before in five other countries.  I've also lived and worked for a minimum of 2 years each in 6 other countries.  It's how I live my life.  'Staying' versus 'living'  - I suppose it's a matter of perspective on the terminology.  Staying has connotations that really don't fit too well with what I will be doing there.  Not imo. But, anyway.  No problem.  And as I said, I was there for a week last year and decided to go back for a longer period of time as I found it so appealing.  I've spent a good amount of time in all of the Western European countries and this one is now at the top of the  list in appeal for me.


----------



## Unkotare

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You will be _staying_ there for two months, not "living there." Really getting to know a place and its people takes longer than two months, but it's a real good start. Certainly better than the drive-by bus tour. I don't suppose many visitors have the luxury of staying so long. I agree with your idea to pick a spot and hunker down rather than running around just seeing how many pictures you can take. And hell yes I'm jealous! I've long been interested in visiting Portugual. I've heard there is great seafood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will be living there like anyone else is living there, though for a short time.  But amongst the real folks day in and day out.  I've done this before in five other countries.  I've also lived and worked for a minimum of 2 years each in 6 other countries.  .
Click to expand...



Then you should know what I mean.


----------



## Saigon

Esmeralda said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Portugal is lovely, and there really is a lot to do there. Two months is a long time, but I doubt you'll be bored!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two months is a very short time to really get to know a place, but a good amount of time for a vacation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, come on, admit it. You're both dying of jealousy.  I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.
Click to expand...


Ha! It's true - it sounds amazing!!

I think you have a really good and quite unusual way of travelling. Two months time is really enough time to 'sink into' a culture....you can go back to the same cafes and places and have a bit of a feeling of being a local! I can't think of many cities that I have spent two months in (ignoring the half dozen cities I've lived in). But when I have spent two months in and around one city, I have certainly felt that I knew it quite well. I like that feeling of knowing everything from where the nearest Metro station is to which cafe has the best espresso, or where you can buy that particularly great kind of wine or something. 

And to make it worse my next dream destination is - a week at the Chernobyl plant in Ukraine!! Really!


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two months is a very short time to really get to know a place, but a good amount of time for a vacation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, come on, admit it. You're both dying of jealousy.  I'll be living there, no hotels, and not running around like crazy in a desperate attempt to try to see everything in sight.   It's the best way to really experience a culture.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha! It's true - it sounds amazing!!
> 
> I think you have a really good and quite unusual way of travelling. Two months time is really enough time to 'sink into' a culture....you can go back to the same cafes and places and have a bit of a feeling of being a local! I can't think of many cities that I have spent two months in (ignoring the half dozen cities I've lived in). But when I have spent two months in and around one city, I have certainly felt that I knew it quite well. I like that feeling of knowing everything from where the nearest Metro station is to which cafe has the best espresso, or where you can buy that particularly great kind of wine or something.
> 
> And to make it worse my next dream destination is - a week at the Chernobyl plant in Ukraine!! Really!
Click to expand...


You do know what I'm after.  The type of experience.

I think a week in Chernobyl would be very interesting, as long as it is safe.  Is it safe?


----------



## Saigon

I think it is safe enough. We're having a problem with our press passes at the moment so may have to give up the idea, but my friend has done a lot of reearch and knows people in Kyev. 

I'm really excited, but it will be perhaps more tense than relaxing!

But it will be a great experience, I think.


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> I think it is safe enough. We're having a problem with our press passes at the moment so may have to give up the idea, but my friend has done a lot of reearch and knows people in Kyev.
> 
> I'm really excited, but it will be perhaps more tense than relaxing!
> 
> *But it will be a great experience, I think.*



Absolutely.  Something quite rare.


----------



## cereal_killer

Dream has been to go to Bora Bora and stay in a "hut" on the water. That dream is going to be a reality in August. Pretty stoked!


----------



## Saigon

cereal_killer said:


> Dream has been to go to Bora Bora and stay in a "hut" on the water. That dream is going to be a reality in August. Pretty stoked!



Wow. Just wow! 

I'd LOVE to do that - do post some pics when you get back!


----------



## Esmeralda

cereal_killer said:


> Dream has been to go to Bora Bora and stay in a "hut" on the water. That dream is going to be a reality in August. Pretty stoked!



That's great. I like the idea of making dreams a reality.


----------



## Political Junky

jillian said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jillian -
> 
> I LOVE Paris too - although I guess most people do!
> 
> The funny thing is that they have this reputation for being so rude. My French is terrible, but I've always got good service there, and to me they are no ruder than people in any other big city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i suspect a lot of it depends on how you approach people when you're a visitor in their country.
Click to expand...

Exactly, I've travelled all over Europe and found that the way people react to you depends on how you approach them.
Paris is awesome.


----------



## diksha

My dream destination is Venice.It's a beautiful place.I just loved it.There are lots of places here such as  St. Mark's Basilica , St. Mark's Basilica  which are famous in all over the world


----------



## Esmeralda

Saigon said:


> Jillian -
> 
> I LOVE Paris too - although I guess most people do!
> 
> The funny thing is that they have this reputation for being so rude. My French is terrible, but I've always got good service there, and to me they are no ruder than people in any other big city.



I have found this to be true as well.  I've been to Paris 4 or 5 times.  I've not found French people any different than people anywhere else.  (I've spent time in other areas of France as well as Paris.)  I was in Paris this winter over Xmas and New Year's, and everyone was lovely.  Actually, one of my best friends of more than 20 years is French, from Strasbourg, and she is one of the nicest people I have ever known.

I don't have a dream destination. I want to go pretty much everywhere, except war zones.  I suppose I have priorities, based on what I want to experience more, as well as limitations on money and time.  But there are few places I won't go, and sometimes at the drop of a hat if I am free and have got the finances: I've done that a few times.


----------



## sfcalifornia

diksha said:


> My dream destination is Venice.It's a beautiful place.I just loved it.There are lots of places here such as  St. Mark's Basilica , St. Mark's Basilica  which are famous in all over the world



Venice is just fantastic.  I love every minute of it and I wouldn't mind living there one day.  I especially love photographing Venice.


----------



## Truthseeker420

waltky said:


> I had a dream the other night...
> 
> ... dat I was in So. Africa.



Last night I had the strangest dream
I sailed away to China in a little rowboat


----------



## yazi

All the place are good and have attraction for the visit but in my point of view or my favorite is Paris in this summer you have chance to visit the Paris its the best way to see Paris but the open top bus is a good option if you want to see the real beauty of Paris...


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara

I wish I could safely visit Venus


----------

